# tau vs ig



## hkav892 (Aug 16, 2010)

whats the best way for me to beat the guard


----------



## reapercake (Sep 14, 2011)

Not sure about Tau as never played them, IG have weak armour but lotsa guns, so your gonna wanna hit hard and fast, close combat and anti tank! 

Don't think the Tau could fire fight the IG as they'd be vastly out numbered, so I reckon you'll wana keep moving use hit and run.

Get upclose if you have any strong close combat as they should scythe through IG infantry (stay clear of the Command Squads till the rest o' the army taken out)

And your gonna wanna try and take out some heavy tanks as there'll prob be lots! Anti Tank also good for taking out squads in transports!

It'll be an interesting fight let me know how you get on, Hope i've been of some use!


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Well your strength is your shooting you just out gun him to death put a little mech suit action in there and a hammerhead with railgun and you will wipe the floor with him.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I've played my 1k Tau against a 1k Guard army, and I completely decimated him.

Oh shit... Should have read the intro post.. EDITING...

Good luck


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

mobile firewarrior teams in transports. and tooled up deep strike commanders. and ofc some suits, some outflanking Kroot work very well too.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

stalarious said:


> Well your strength is your shooting


FAAAR from it, the strength of Tau is mobility first shooting second.

just don't go OTT on upgrades, there fairly pointless with tau as they don't add allot to the individual or to the army
just get a solid base of mobile warriors
fusion blaster and burst cannon suits
railgun suits or hammerheads
and I love pathfinders to get markers on those russ tanks and against command squads to kill em quickly


----------



## hkav892 (Aug 16, 2010)

this is what i have for the tau
the battleforce
a box of 12 firewarriors
3 pathfinders w/ rail rifles
a pathfinder leader with pulse carb

i have beatin my brother(shanny2 he has an account on here) 3 times with these, he has IG he has alot of ig/catachan jungle fighters

and i have a question?
whats a good xeno(alien)race besides the tau in 40k?
i like all accept for the orcs(i hate) i am planning on getting another race


----------



## reapercake (Sep 14, 2011)

Tyranids are fun


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

DEldar and CWEldar (Dark and Craftworld Eldar, respectively) are loads of fun.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 18, 2011)

Stunlocking will be your best tactic. You need missile pod/plasma rifle suits, and broadsides with target lock. You need to shake as many of the guard vehicles as possible per turn, killing them is a bonus, but you need to make sure the guard doesnt have a real chance to shoot you back. It becomes a grinding attrition game.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Imperial Guard is pretty straightforward to beat with Tau, if you follow the steps:

1. DON'T FEAR THE BATTLE CANNON! Ok, you can fear it a little. *But your number one priority* on turn one and turn 2 is DESTROY ALL THEIR TRANSPORTS. If you do not succeed in blowing up every single Chimera and Valkyrie by turn 2, chances are you will have irreparable damage done to your front line. The reason for this is simple. Inside each Chimera these days, there tends to be FAR more capable tank and suit hunting weaponry through veteran squads with meltaguns. Blow. Up. Those. Transports. Then pop as many tanks as you can before those meltas get in range.

2. USE THE TERRAIN! Comparatively speaking, IG is a clumsy, predictable and cumbersome army to face as a Tau commander. As long as you're on the average gaming board, you should be able to deny your enemy clear shots with his best weaponry. Use your Hammerhead & Devilfish mobility to limit his options, while setting up firing lanes to his meltabuckets.

3. STACK BUT SPREAD! Try to keep a loose formation while at the same time concentrating your force into a corner. Urban terrain helps for this, as blast weapons can only hit one story of a building.

4. A GENERALIZED ARMY WILL BE JUST FINE! Don't tailor. Not only is list tailoring reprehensible, there is no point to it against IG. Your best weapons config on your battle suits will be Missile Pod/ Plasma Rifle for a sternguard type, or if you want to be evil and deep strike, you can config them with Burst Cannon and Flamer, which is able to pop most their vehicles from behind with markerlight support (which any Tau army should have) and then burn the passengers. The latter is a suicide mission though, but a good one as it turns those battle cannons around to your less important battle suits. DRONE SQUADRONS are excellent in this situation, if there is room to drop them. They are even better with markerlight support, and I can't ever remember NOT blowing up a tank from behind with drones.

5. NEVER USE THE SUCKY UNITS. It's sad, but Tau's sucky units are far more sucky than the suckiest units from other codices. Stealth Suits are a good 8-9 points overpriced, and Vespid are just terrible and should be free as bad as they are. Kroot won't win any efficiency awards until they finally get their Fleet of Foot (which they should have had since day one) but they aren't bad - but you need to know how to use them if you really want to give them a go. Broadsides are never as good as Hammerheads. Sniper Drones are a wasted FoC slot.

6. PRACTICE! Self-explanatory. Doing the math hammer in idle moments doesn't hurt either.

7. Good luck


----------

